
Booking.com to Cut Thousands of Workers After Covid-19 Travel Hit - the-dude
https://www.bloombergquint.com/technology/booking-to-cut-thousands-of-workers-after-covid-19-travel-hit
======
the-dude
Rumored to be 4000 or 25% of the workforce.

